# Conquest 255 Help!



## Craigew (Oct 30, 2012)

Have a Cosmec Conquest 255. Right now we are getting an error message at the end of each program saying "044 movement error MAG1". Does anyone know how to fix this!? Thanks


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Craig

You are logged on to a wood working forum, not an electronic forum. You are not the first nor will you be last to make this mistake.

When you take up wood work come back and talk to us

Regards
Ben (ASDP)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am guessing the machine is a CNC machine NOT an IT router, Ben.......

Cosmec srl: CONQUEST 3200/4200/5200/6200

I think he found the right forum.....

PS...You are not the first to make that mistake....


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I am guessing the machine is a CNC machine NOT an IT router, Ben.......
> 
> Cosmec srl: CONQUEST 3200/4200/5200/6200
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! and all of this time I thought I was perfect.

Ben


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ben, being from Texas, it is almost natural to "shoot from the hip".... :dance3:.


----------

